

Show HN: Mixtube, DJ your party from any browser (needs flash) - gravitronic
http://burnsmod.com/fun/mixtube/mixtube.html#

======
vigeek
I know the guy that knows this guy. I believe in the guy that knows this guy,
so it must be awesome.

------
orenmazor
I know this guy, and I've seen this iteratively evolve at various parties
based on what goes wrong. pretty happy to see it at this stage now. well done!

